# Security Clearance.



## Alpheus (14 Aug 2009)

I guess this is as good a place to ask this as any.   Is there a security clearance above Top Secret.  Now I know, another stupid wannabe kid asking dumb questions  :, but it's not for me.  My Father is hiring some people for his company, and one of the applicants has done government work and claims to have a clearance above Top Secret.

BS or no?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Aug 2009)

Cosmic if I remember correctly?


----------



## Bianca (14 Aug 2009)

Google is your friend. 

From the Treasury Board:

Types of personnel screening     

SCREENING TYPE   	 SCREENING LEVEL   	 SENSITIVITY LEVEL

RELIABILITY STATUS 	           Basic 	             Non-sensitive
  	                                Enhanced 	              Designated

SECURITY CLEARANCE 	  Level I 	              Confidential
  	                                  Level II 	                 Secret
  	                                  Level III 	              Top Secret

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pol/doc-eng.aspx?id=12330&section=text#sec2.3


----------



## Sea King Tech (14 Aug 2009)

Blank


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Aug 2009)

Bianca said:
			
		

> Google is your friend.
> 
> From the Treasury Board:
> 
> ...



These are Canadian Security Clearances.  There are others (ie: NATO)


----------



## ark (14 Aug 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Cosmic if I remember correctly?



Cosmic Top Secret is a NATO classification.

For a federal sec. clearance, Top Secret - Special Access (TSSA) is as high as you can go to my knowledge.


----------



## Bianca (14 Aug 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> These are Canadian Security Clearances.  There are others (ie: NATO)



Right, I just assumed that since he said 'government work' the security checks would be done by the Feds. Just throwing in my thoughts! (Or should I say my 'professional opinion' as my job is an information officer for the government haha.) But you're right, there are higher in other organizations.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Aug 2009)

For what it's worth, from Wikipedia:



> Sharing classified information between countries
> 
> When a government agency or group shares information between an agency or group of other country’s government they will generally employ a special classification scheme which both parties have previously agreed to honour. For example, sensitive information shared amongst NATO allies has five levels of security classification; from most to least classified, COSMIC TOP SECRET (CTS), FOCAL TOP SECRET (FTS), NATO SECRET (NS), NATO CONFIDENTIAL (NC), and NATO RESTRICTED (NR). A special case exists with regard to NATO UNCLASSIFIED (NU) information. This is NATO property and must not be made public without NATO permission.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classified_information


----------



## dustinm (15 Aug 2009)

ark said:
			
		

> For a federal sec. clearance, Top Secret - Special Access (TSSA) is as high as you can go to my knowledge.



Out of curiosity, is "Top Secret" the same as having "Special Access"? Because, for instance, Communicator Research Operator requires a Top Secret clearance, while Intelligence Operator is listed as requiring "Level 3, Special Access."

Particular job requirements aside, do these refer to the same clearance, or is "Special Access" a more stringent form of Top Secret clearance?


----------



## gcclarke (15 Aug 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, is "Top Secret" the same as having "Special Access"? Because, for instance, Communicator Research Operator requires a Top Secret clearance, while Intelligence Operator is listed as requiring "Level 3, Special Access."
> 
> Particular job requirements aside, do these refer to the same clearance, or is "Special Access" a more stringent form of Top Secret clearance?



Level III is the same as Top Secret, levels I & II being Confidential and Secret respectively. Special Access is above and beyond a Level II clearance. I'm not particularly clear on the details, but I believe it deals not with granting access to information classified higher than Top Secret, but granting physical access to areas which are highly controlled.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Aug 2009)

There are higher clearances, actually called Caveats that you can have once you have your Special Access (SA). Most, if not all, have classified names.

Neo Cortex: Comms Research pers require Secret to do their QL3 part 1, and Top Secret, Special Access to do their QL3 part 2 and become employable in their trade.


----------



## 421_434_226 (15 Aug 2009)

I believe that "gclarke" is correct with regards to the "SA", in my place of work there are personnel who have higher security clearances than I do but are not allowed into certain areas that I work in, but I have access to their areas of work,  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Aug 2009)

2 things you need to see classified material are: The required clearance, and a need to know. If you don't have a need to know, the doors get locked. TSSA isn't a skeleton key that gets you anywhere you want in secure buildings.


----------



## bran (3 Nov 2009)

I heard that to be eligible for a tour you must have a level 1 (maybe 2) security clearance, is this true?


----------



## dapaterson (3 Nov 2009)

Certain equipment you would likely be required to operate requires Level 2 clearance.

It may be possible to deploy with Level 1, but to my knowledge most postitions require Level 2 as a minimum.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 Nov 2009)

Heck I have deployed twice with confidential!

And yes there are levels of top secret with letter/number combo's IIRC?


----------



## gcclarke (3 Nov 2009)

To deploy on a tour you require a security clearance equal to or higher than the required clearance for the position you'll be filling. A quick glance at the CEFCOM intranet site revealed some that required a Level I clearance (Confidential) and some that required a Level III (NATO in the one case I saw) Clearance. 

I suppose someday there could exist some positions that could both be considered on "tour" and only require an enhanced reliability check. But frankly I doubt it.


----------



## bran (3 Nov 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Certain equipment you would likely be required to operate requires Level 2 clearance.
> 
> It may be possible to deploy with Level 1, but to my knowledge most postitions require Level 2 as a minimum.


 So with that being said, how does one get a level 2 clearance, and what does a level 2 check include?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 Nov 2009)

I was a Leopard 2 commander.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Nov 2009)

Short version:

Level 2 requires reporting on the past ten years: employment / schooling / residences.  Reporting on next-of-kin as well - their date of birth, address, employer.


----------



## gcclarke (3 Nov 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> So with that being said, how does one get a level 2 clearance, and what does a level 2 check include?


Long version (since I already had it typed out):

It involves filling out a standard Government of Canada Security Clearance Form (TBS/SCT 330-60E) as well as a Personnel Screening, Consent and Authorization Form (TBS/SCT 330-23E), and submitting it to your unit's Unit Security Supervisor, who will action it accordingly. If you would like to know what type of information is required for this, both forms can be found by a quick google search for the form number. 

As for what actual work is done during the course of granting a Level II clearance, most of that is done by outside agencies (Mostly RCMP, but CSIS tends to get involved for Level III clearances. And of course things get bogged down if you lived outside of the country during the time period that the security check covers), so we in DND have little to no control over how long it can take. Don't expect it to happen instantly, especially not for a Level III clearance.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> So with that being said, how does one get a level 2 clearance, and what does a level 2 check include?



You will be told what to do to get one if there is a need for you to hold that level. You dont just wake up one day and say "hey, it would be neat if i had level 2...."


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Nov 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You will be told what to do to get one if there is a need for you to hold that level. You dont just wake up one day and say "hey, it would be neat if i had level 2...."


Can't agree with that. As a reserve infanteer, if you've researched an opportunity that requires a clearance, then be proactive and get on it. Just make sure your COC knows why you're making the request.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> that *requires* a clearance,



See the bold part ?

 :


----------



## bran (3 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Jammer (3 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic:
YOU should know better by virtue of your trade.
No one goes in a requests a security clearance.
As CA reiterated when you are *required* to upgrade your clearance your USSO will provide you with the requisite details on how the process works.


----------



## gcclarke (3 Nov 2009)

That having been said, if over 80% of positions within a trade require a clearance of a certain level, you can apply for that clearance in anticipation of being assigned to one of those positions down the road. After all, the lag between application for and granting of a clearance can be quite considerable. I would say that if this hasn't happened by the end of your initial trade training, it would be best to be proactive about things, rather than trying react to the fact that you don't have the requisite clearance for a position that you would otherwise like.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Nov 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> See the bold part ?
> 
> :


Yep, sure do. The position may *require *a higher clearance than a Cl A infanteer usually *requires*. A clearance can take longer to process than a tasking. 

But, you may be right; I suppose he could sit on his hands and assume the Army will iron out all the little details on its own.


----------



## bran (5 Nov 2009)

Just for my knowledge, what's required for a level 3 clearance? I'm guessing it's a lot more in depth then a level 2?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's a lot more in depth then a level 2?



Yup. They talk to neighbours, coworkers, etc... They ask for (IIRC) 20 years worth of employment information, adresses. Family members information.......finger prints......


----------



## J.J (5 Nov 2009)

> Yup. They talk to neighbours, coworkers, etc... They ask for (IIRC) 20 years worth of employment information, adresses. Family members information.......finger prints......



CSIS also has the option of doing an interview, instead of door knocks etc (which they did for my TS clearance). The fingerprints and pictures are always done and they have an option of after the interview putting the applicant "on the box" ( polygraph).
The recent changes, from what I have been told, is due to budgetary reasons.


----------



## CountDC (6 Nov 2009)

Secret and Top Secret clearances should only be given when needed.  A while back there was a review of levels held and people that no longer required the level were reduced. Some clerks I worked with that held TS from their prior job were reduced to secret. Trades have a minimum base level required and then some positions will have a higher requirement.  Clerks require secret (last I looked) as a base and when we are employed in a position requiring TS we then apply.When we leave that position unless the new one requires TS the level is supposed to be reduced back to secret.

NDSP spells it out:

36.13      Only those personnel who cannot perform their job without access to classified material are to be security cleared. Such persons will be cleared only to the level to which they must have regular access. Security clearance levels may be justified by: 

a. employment in a position designated on the Establishment Document as requiring a level of clearance. Each established position within the DND and CF shall be annotated on the automated establishment records (AERs) to reflect the level of screening required. Authorities shall ensure that the screening requirements of each position in their establishment are identified and formally recorded and that an annual review is conducted to identify changes required. Subsequent changes are to be made by, Establishment Change Proposals (ECPs), reflecting altered position relationships or circumstances. The covering page of every job description is to identify the requirement for screening. For civilian positions, such information will be recorded on the Classification Action Form (TB330-167) for input to the Civilian Personnel Information System (CPIS). Screening requirements shall reflect only the minimum screening demanded to permit the incumbent to perform the job described. Screening for access beyond regular and consistent requirements constitutes unjustified intrusion into the privacy of an individual and is not economical and cannot be authorized. Standards become more stringent in the following sequence: 

1. Level I security clearance, 
2. Level II security clearance, and 
3. Level II security clearance with special or compartmental access permitted. 

b. attendance on a training course or a conference which is designated as requiring the subject level of clearance; or 
c. service in a military occupational code, and at a rank level which is designated in the MOC requirements list as requiring the subject level of clearance. 

36.14      In order to meet the CF requirement for mobility of personnel, a security clearance is recognized as justified for any rank level in a MOC for which over 80 per cent of the positions are designated as requiring the subject security clearance level. MOC requirements are summarized yearly in the update programme package.

The fact that you are interested in a job requiring a level does not justify granting that level.  If you are offered the job then a clearance request should be processed.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Can't agree with that. As a reserve infanteer, if you've researched an opportunity that requires a clearance, then be proactive and get on it. Just make sure your COC knows why you're making the request.



As a Reserve Infanteer, the highest you will be granted will be a Lvl II.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There are higher clearances, actually called Caveats that you can have once you have your Special Access (SA). Most, if not all, have classified names.



Caveats are NOT clearances.  They are only "caveats".


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's what I said...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There are higher clearances, actually called Caveats  that you can have once you have your Special Access (SA). Most, if not all, have classified names.



Caveats are NOT clearances.  They are only "caveats".



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's what I said...



Perhaps that is why I "QUOTED" you when I made the post.  Perhaps you should read what you posted again.  Clear, concise communications are a requirement in this job.  If something is not clear and concise, mistakes are made, which if done over a Comm link, in battle, can result in Friendly Deaths.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Clear, concise communications are a requirement in this job.  If something is not clear and concise, mistakes are made, which if done over a Comm link, in battle, can result in Friendly Deaths.



I guess I'd know nothing about that, considering my trade... there's a distinct difference in reading text and speaking on a radio, but thanks for the lesson.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I guess I'd know nothing about that, considering my trade... there's a distinct difference in reading text and speaking on a radio, but thanks for the lesson.





Are you trying to tell me that because one is a Sig, they are proficient at comms?  I hope not.  Some of the worse VP I have ever heard was from a Sig on the Net............You know how one rotten apple with an ego spoils the name of the Whole Trade.  However, back on topic.  Did you reread what you posted?  Like I said; a Caveat is not a Security Level, it is only a caveat.  You alluded to it being a Security Clearance.


----------



## Greymatters (12 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Reserve Infanteer, the highest you will be granted will be a Lvl II.



Isnt that also affected by class of service and rank?


----------



## CountDC (12 Nov 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Isnt that also affected by class of service and rank?



No but it is also affected by the position assigned to. Any member can be given level III if their job require it regardless of rank, trade or service.


----------

